# Monte Cristo number 2 or 4



## cracker1397 (Dec 30, 2017)

Hey guys I’m new to CCs and I am about to make my first purchase and I am having a hard time choosing between the number 2 or number 4. I don’t want to make my choice on price because sometimes more expensive doesn’t always mean more better lol. Any advice from you guys is much appreciated. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Navistar (May 24, 2016)

I like both. Depends on how long of a smoke i want. MC can be hit or miss these days. Good luck.


----------



## Semper Noctem (Feb 10, 2017)

I like the 4 a lot. The size is right in my wheel house and often the size I have time for. Either way I don't think you can go wrong.


----------



## cracker1397 (Dec 30, 2017)

Yeah I think I’m gonna go with the 2 for the longer smoke. I’m also picking up 25 Partagas D Serie 4 and Hoyo de Monterrey Epicure 2. Seems like those are all fairly popular selections. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Navistar (May 24, 2016)

If you like the #2 shape but want a shorter smoke, they make a #2 short. I like to keep a box of these around


----------



## cracker1397 (Dec 30, 2017)

I’ve got about $400-$500 to spend for our 10 year anniversary we are celebrating next month. I think I’m gonna stick with my initial line up and go with the number 2’s, the Partagas and the Hoyo de Monterrey’s. And get the number 4’s on a different purchase. Thanks for the advice guys. Does that seem like a decent jumping off point for my first CC’s?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Navistar (May 24, 2016)

Solid choices


----------



## Kidvegas (Oct 17, 2016)

Salivating!


Sent from my Recliner


----------



## Matt_21 (May 15, 2014)

Yup. Great choices.


----------



## Gummy Jones (Mar 30, 2017)

I have had a few 5-10 year old #2s but am not sold on them. Never had a #4.

Diplo 2 is high on my "need to try" list


----------



## Gummy Jones (Mar 30, 2017)

Aged bolis (any) are hard to beat for my taste buds.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

That's FIVE HUNDRED JLP's...lol

sent from Joe's other recliner.. everything has come full circle..


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

UBC03 said:


> That's FIVE HUNDRED JLP's...lol


And, as usual, you get what you pay for!



cracker1397 said:


> I've got about $400-$500 to spend for our 10 year anniversary we are celebrating next month. I think I'm gonna stick with my initial line up and go with the number 2's, the Partagas and the Hoyo de Monterrey's. And get the number 4's on a different purchase. Thanks for the advice guys. Does that seem like a decent jumping off point for my first CC's?


Unless you're planning on some of that being in tenners or 3x5's, you'll be over budget. You'd have to spend more like $650 to $725 to get a box/25 of each.

Be aware that it takes time to get them in. Three weeks is about normal. And although two weeks or less in transit is not terribly unusual, it's never a safe bet if you're trying to get them in for an event with a fixed date.

You'll also want to allow time to acclimate after the voyage. Some do smoke well enough ROTT, but again, I'm not sure I'd want to rely on luck buying for an upcoming event. Several weeks to several months rest is the norm; though some take even longer to come around.

IOW, hurrying to get them at what may be the last minute might not be the best idea. Honestly, you might do well to consider going with NC's for next month instead.

Sorry to be so negative. But CC's are a different sandbox than what you're likely used to with NC's.


----------



## cracker1397 (Dec 30, 2017)

curmudgeonista said:


> And, as usual, you get what you pay for!
> 
> Unless you're planning on some of that being in tenners or 3x5's, you'll be over budget. You'd have to spend more like $650 to $725 to get a box/25 of each.
> 
> ...


I wasn't planning on smoking them for my anniversary. I was planning to buy a bunch and let them rest awhile and smoke them on special occasions. I've got enough NCs to last a pretty good long time and I am continuing to purchase NCs. I was more or less just curious if these were decent smokes to start with. Thanks for the info tho. I always appreciate everyone's input.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

cracker1397 said:


> I wasn't planning on smoking them for my anniversary. I was planning to buy a bunch and let them rest awhile and smoke them on special occasions. I've got enough NCs to last a pretty good long time and I am continuing to purchase NCs. I was more or less just curious if these were decent smokes to start with. Thanks for the info tho. I always appreciate everyone's input.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I kinda thought the same. You mentioned your anniversary in a month and a budget.. Thought you may be planning some festivities...

sent from Joe's other recliner.. everything has come full circle..


----------



## cracker1397 (Dec 30, 2017)

UBC03 said:


> I kinda thought the same. You mentioned your anniversary in a month and a budget.. Thought you may be planning some festivities...
> 
> sent from Joe's other recliner.. everything has come full circle..


Oh I've got festivities planned.....
We are going to St Lucia for 6 days. No kids. It's gonna be epic!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

cracker1397 said:


> Hey guys I'm new to CCs and I am about to make my first purchase and I am having a hard time choosing between the number 2 or number 4. I don't want to make my choice on price because sometimes more expensive doesn't always mean more better lol. Any advice from you guys is much appreciated.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


#2 best Montie by far bar none enjoy!:vs_cool:


----------



## cracker1397 (Dec 30, 2017)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> #2 best Montie by far bar none enjoy!:vs_cool:


Awesome! I bought a 10 pack of them along with a few others

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Three Lions (Jul 13, 2017)

Great choices.

First off - it's been said a million times before - but allowing the CCs to rest makes a huge difference. I bought some Monte #4s last summer and at first they were just ok. Now (just as I'm running out!) they're starting to shine. Same for the Epicure #2 - got them last summer and they were nothing that special. Last few have been fantastic. I have 2x15 packs in transit for laying down. Finally - if you like the Partagas D4 then consider the P2 at some point. I prefer them over the Monte #2 both in terms of flavor and consistency. But then I prefer Partagas over Montecristo in terms of general profile.

Enjoy!

TL


----------



## cracker1397 (Dec 30, 2017)

Three Lions said:


> Great choices.
> 
> First off - it's been said a million times before - but allowing the CCs to rest makes a huge difference. I bought some Monte #4s last summer and at first they were just ok. Now (just as I'm running out!) they're starting to shine. Same for the Epicure #2 - got them last summer and they were nothing that special. Last few have been fantastic. I have 2x15 packs in transit for laying down. Finally - if you like the Partagas D4 then consider the P2 at some point. I prefer them over the Monte #2 both in terms of flavor and consistency. But then I prefer Partagas over Montecristo in terms of general profile.
> 
> ...


Good to know

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Three Lions said:


> Great choices.
> 
> First off - it's been said a million times before - but allowing the CCs to rest makes a huge difference. I bought some Monte #4s last summer and at first they were just ok. Now (just as I'm running out!) they're starting to shine. Same for the Epicure #2 - got them last summer and they were nothing that special. Last few have been fantastic. I have 2x15 packs in transit for laying down. Finally - if you like the Partagas D4 then consider the P2 at some point. I prefer them over the Monte #2 both in terms of flavor and consistency. But then I prefer Partagas over Montecristo in terms of general profile.
> 
> ...


I have mulled that theory around in my head for years.
Maybe years ago when Cuban tobacco was different not so much these days.
I see little difference between a properly stored acclimated cigar and one lets say 1,2,3 years old.
I have come to the conclusion its all in our minds.
There are only a few left so they taste better.
IMHO Its like the last 1/3 of a cigar is always the best most flavorful.


----------



## Three Lions (Jul 13, 2017)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> I have mulled that theory around in my head for years.
> Maybe years ago when Cuban tobacco was different not so much these days.
> I see little difference between a properly stored acclimated cigar and one lets say 1,2,3 years old.
> I have come to the conclusion its all in our minds.
> ...


I don't have enough experience with multi-year aging to be able to comment. I have convinced myself that the 6-9 months "resting" has really helped a number of my cigars. Less so the small ring gauge ones - the HUHCs, Parti Shorts and BCJs didn't seem to need much rest. So maybe it's still just acclimation and not aging as such.

I like the middle third best on average - each to their own


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> I have mulled that theory around in my head for years.
> Maybe years ago when Cuban tobacco was different not so much these days.
> I see little difference between a properly stored acclimated cigar and one lets say 1,2,3 years old.
> I have come to the conclusion its all in our minds.
> ...


You're certainly right that much depends on our own fallible perceptions. And I don't disagree that there's little noticeable difference due to aging in the first few years. But that's with the reservation that that is "once they reach a smokeable state".

The problem is, some cigars arrive smoking rather well ROTT while others require an indeterminate amount of time in our humidors once we get them, sometimes a matter of weeks, sometimes months or more. But, it doesn't really matter whether that's a factor of acclimating or aging. It still remains that some cigars do require more time than others, for whatever reason.


----------

